# Normal amount of follicules



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Hi, Peter

When I went to the hospital yesterday I had a day 8 scan. It showed that I had 20 follicules. The nurse told me that I was borderline OHS. What is the normal amount of follies you should produce and how many follicules before you have OHS? 

Debbie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Debbie,

I would agree that twenty is on the high side but if your stimulation is handled well it should not result in OHSS. I guess that the level of stimulation will be reduced. Women vary in the number of follicles produced, the highest I have ever seen was 43 eggs without any signs of OHSS! On average I suppose that 10-12 follicles would appear.

OHSS is also assessed by other means such as the hormone levels in your blood and other blood tests. Your clinic will be well aware of these and will monitor you appropriately.

Carefully managed OHSS is not a major problem and your embryos, if needed, can all be frozen for transfer at a later date.

Hope this helps,

Peter



DebbieC said:


> Hi, Peter
> 
> When I went to the hospital yesterday I had a day 8 scan. It showed that I had 20 follicules. The nurse told me that I was borderline OHS. What is the normal amount of follies you should produce and how many follicules before you have OHS?
> 
> Debbie


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for answering my question. They haven't reduced the level of stimulation or given me any blood tests though. I am going back tomorrow for another scan so I guess I will ask about the level of stimulation etc them. 

Thanks again.

Debbie


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Debbie,

Each clinic will handle this slightly differently and as you are still borderline you may not need any alteration in your dose or blood tests. Your clinic will be able to advise you best on this.

Regards,

Peter



DebbieC said:


> Thanks for answering my question. They haven't reduced the level of stimulation or given me any blood tests though. I am going back tomorrow for another scan so I guess I will ask about the level of stimulation etc them.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Debbie


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks again.

Debbie


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Peter, thanks for the information on the number of follicles. I've had 3 failed ICSI & thought i was 'abnormal' as the 1st time i had 11, the next i only had 5, so they upped my drugs & the last one i had 12. I'd been listening to other people, & really thought this was quite low.
Thanks for putting my mind at ease.

Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Karen,

Your response is perfectly normal, nothing to worry about there!

Regards,

Peter



karen u said:


> Peter, thanks for the information on the number of follicles. I've had 3 failed ICSI & thought i was 'abnormal' as the 1st time i had 11, the next i only had 5, so they upped my drugs & the last one i had 12. I'd been listening to other people, & really thought this was quite low.
> Thanks for putting my mind at ease.
> 
> Karen


----------

